# Icloud photo stockage ?



## Spi14 (14 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour a tous

J'aimerais vous posez une question qui m'aiderais beaucoup, car je ne comprend vraiment rien a l'icloud photo.. 
Donc je me dis est ce que c'est vraiment nécessaire 
Ma question est la suivante a quoi sert réellement icloud photo? Et est-ce que les photos sur icloud que je met sur mon iphone prenne du stockage sur Iphone ? 

Merci


----------



## guytoon48 (14 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Les photos prises avec votre iPhone vont s'inscrire sur "la pellicule" (termes Apple) et amputent l'espace disque de l'iPhone.
Si vous avez activé "flux de photo", cette image ira sur ce flux de photos dès que l'iPhone rencontrera un réseau wifi. Le flux de photos a une capacité de 1000 photos - la 1001 remplacera la + ancienne. Le flux de photo n'impacte pas votre compte iCloud (5Go pour le standard); vous pouvez dès lors supprimer les photos de la pellicule de l'iPhone, (ce qui va dégager l'espace disque) ces photos "flux de photos" seront récupérables sur Photos Mac par exemple dans la rubrique Cloud à des fins de sauvegarde sur DD ou sur l'iPhone ou iPad dans Photos/Albums/Flux de photos. Si vous désirez avoir dans l'Device toute votre photothèque (supérieure à 1000 photos), il faut en passer par la photothèque iCloud et... une dime substantielle à payer à Apple pour un stockage plus important.

*Comment la fonctionnalité Mon flux de photos et la photothèque iCloud interagissent-elles ?*
Mon flux de photos vous permet de charger, de consulter et d’importer vos photos récentes sur tous vos appareils. Les photos sont stockées dans Mon flux de photos pendant 30 jours. La photothèque iCloud permet de charger vos photos et vidéos dans iCloud, ainsi que de les synchroniser sur tous vos appareils. Une fois la photothèque iCloud activée sur votre appareil, toutes les photos ajoutées à Mon flux de photos à partir d’autres appareils s’affichent dans l’onglet Toutes les photos de l’app Photos. Elles sont classées dans les catégories Moments, Collections et Années.


----------



## Spi14 (14 Janvier 2017)

Merci, beaucoup donc si j'ai bien compris Icloud photo est juste un moyen de transfert de photos et il n'était pas comme un hébergeur de photos  ?


----------



## guytoon48 (17 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,
Si, les photos sont sur iCloud, autrement dit, sur un serveur Apple quelque part dans le monde; il est possible d'y accéder de n'importe quel endroit ou machine en tapant "iCloud" dans la barre d'adresse d'un navigateur et de se loger à son compte. Là apparaîtra une rubrique "Photos" qui permet de les consulter ou d'en télécharger certaines...


----------



## Spi14 (18 Janvier 2017)

Du coup les photos prennent quand même de la place sur mon phone. Icloud permet juste de transférer de les héberger juste sur serveur, moi je pensais que les photos Icloud sur mon iPhone ne prenez pas de photos place


----------



## ibabar (24 Janvier 2017)

Spi14 a dit:


> Du coup les photos prennent quand même de la place sur mon phone


Dans les paramètres de l'iPhone (comme du Mac), tu a le choix entre "optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone" ou "télécharger et garder les originaux". La première option permet de nettement réduire la place prise sur le device (les photos et vidéos sont baissées de résolution, les originaux continuant à être stockés sur iCloud)


----------

